# small farm pond...HELP



## youngpondfisher (Sep 10, 2010)

we own a small farm pond,with quite a bit of bluegill, but i have only caught about 6 lm bass in there this summer and only one of them was above 2 lbs.

the pond's perimeter is almost all cattails and moss, and the middle is pretty deep. can i have some suggestions on how to fish this pond because what i am doing isnt working that well.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm not sure where to start because I don't know what kind of baits you use. Early morning try some spinnerbaits, then some top water baits & as the day goes on, use worms & stickbaits/senkos.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

First thing in the morning I'd try a buzzbait,pop-r,frog,anykind of topwater.Then I'd try everything else I had in my tacklebox as the day progressed to see what & how they wanted it.Also I'd make sure whatever I was using was in a bluegill color pattern,seeing how it's the dominate food source for them bass.


----------



## youngpondfisher (Sep 10, 2010)

thanks, i caught the 2 lbs. bass on a rapala floater, icought a couple on a senko and a few on a white rooster tail


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

Sounds like you are figuring it out. You might try that senko wacky rigged as well if you haven't. Also with all the cattails you might try a split tail spider grub to imitate a frog, you can rig them texas style with a small weight so it doesn't sink to fast and bounce that along the cattails, watch what a frog does when he takes off from shore next time you are walking around and try and imitate that.

Also if the pond is fed by a stream good chance you have crawfish in there, so that is another way to fish that same grub.

But great point made, that the bluegills and baby bass are a big food source in a pond.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

youngpondfisher said:


> thanks, i caught the 2 lbs. bass on a rapala floater, icought a couple on a senko and a few on a white rooster tail


Glad to hear you caught 'em on a variety of things.Keep up the good work & remember fishing is never easy.If it was it wouldn't be very much fun.


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Weightless rubber worm with a wide-gap hook in it's head. Feel the line, set the hook!


----------



## youngpondfisher (Sep 10, 2010)

i just went ther yester day, i tryed the wacky rig and i seemed to work best at noon. i caught three bass


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

youngpondfisher said:


> i just went ther yester day, i tryed the wacky rig and i seemed to work best at noon. i caught three bass


Congrats on the 3 bass,keep it up.


----------

